

Nokia Ovi Store apps downloaded 160% more than iOS apps - maratd
http://www.bgr.com/2011/09/07/bigger-isnt-always-better-nokia-ovi-store-apps-downloaded-160-more-than-ios-apps

======
shinratdr
Is this news? Smaller selection of apps, less competition, tons of users
looking for applications. Obviously the average app will have more downloads
on the Ovi Store because there are less zero-download apps to bring down the
average.

Who are the other two big players in this suddenly-important metric of average
number of downloads per app? Windows Phone 7 and BBOS. I think that tells you
all you need to know.

